# Free Agents



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

List of Free Agents by team compliments of NBA.com

http://www.nba.com/transactions/movement2006_team.html

Thoughts?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Some players that catch my eye for the lower level exception are Jim Jackson, Rasual Butler, Bobby Jackson, Voshon Lenard, Shandon Anderson, Scot Pollard, Kelvin Cato, Eric Piatkowski, Qyntel Woods...one of these players for cheap, assuming we use our full MLE to lure a Pryz, Nazr, speedy...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bobby jackson would be great IMO.
im a big jimmy jackson fan, but he might be done.

we need some outside shooters and some bangers inside, depends what trades we plan on making though i suppose


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pryzbilla, doubtfully. He costs more than MLE.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i like nazr, pryz, and i love jimmy. i dont think jimmy is done just yet. he did real well 2 yrs ago when he had PT. last year he didnt play at all. otherwise he woulda been productive.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Reggie Evans.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^^ him too. he would be a great addition


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Pryzbilla, doubtfully. He costs more than MLE.


Yeah, probably, but...The guy wants very much to be in the upper Midwest; his wife's family's in Windsor, and he wants to be near them. Second, playing with Garnett is about as good a situation as he could ask for. Finally, the Wolves may not be able to offer as much as some teams, but they can offer more than others and, together with the first two points, _may_ be enough to get him to Minnesota.

Hey, it's possible, right?

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with ya Laurie, btw love the Morrison quote, love it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I know it's an advantage for Minnesota where Joel is originally from there. As long as they both work out on the money, it can be his next team. Otherwise, what is his mind talking?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> I know it's an advantage for Minnesota where Joel is originally from there. As long as they both work out on the money, it can be his next team. Otherwise, what is his mind talking?


Spurs, but they're in no better shape financially than the Wolves. With Rasho gone, though, Pryzbilla would have the starting job without challenge, and San Antonio is a contending team. Bobcats, too, and they have the money to spend--but they're not a contending team yet, and they're no closer to Minnesota than Portland is. Phoenix--a legitimate contender--but Sarver's being cheap as dirt, and they're even further from the north Midwest than Portland is. 

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sam Cassell reportedly re-signs with the Clips, BJax to Hornets.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hornets have Peja and BJ


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

You know, if we could land Harpring and Evans I wouldn't mind the Foye pick as much as I have. I know Harpring has Danny Manning Syndrome at the moment but we need to start taking some risks and there was a time when he was playing as well as Wally, if not better.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I would like both players, but I would prefer a center over Harpring, I think we have enough wing players and it sounds like if we trade it will be a wing for a wing, but if we trade a wing player for a Center, then Harpring is ok for me. I dont know, I prefer to keep the same number of wing players we have and add two big men. Better balance.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What about Speedy Claxton?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> What about Speedy Claxton?


would all depend on his asking price, and whether we can get rid of jaric or hudson.
he would be a good signing though


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Claxton is to plagued by injuries. Otherwise, he would be a good pickup. I thinkj a good steal in free agency at point guard would be Chucky Atkins. If we can move Huddy or Jaric, Atkins would be a great pickup to start or even come off the bench. I also like John Salmons but he is a restricted free agent. I don't see why the Sixers would keep him anyway since they are so deep at the 2/3 positions now. He can play the 1, but they are getting Willie Green back too. Trying to get Ariza or Harpring would not be terrible either. Realistly though at the 3, we could go at Devean George. As for big guys, Pryzbilla would be the best realistic pickup. Evans would also be nice. Aaron Williams does not seem like a bad pickup either. Nazr Mohhammed would also be a awsome pickup.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't even know he was plagued by injuries, that's something I never heard about him often or maybe I didn't notice it. Harpring and Mohammed sounds like what KG would like, veterans on his team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess not, Speedy's off to Atlanta. That's what I last heard.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

what do you guys think of bonzi wells?

i like him. hustles... solid 3 pt shooter.. loves goin downlow... effective on the low block.. plays much bigger than 6 5 210. HOWEVER... back on the blazers he had some poor shot selections... :/ 

i'll take him if he is willing to come...


how bout tyson chandler?.. apparently he is available... he is a good rebounder and shot blocker but offensively limited... 

i'll also take him, if he wants to come here that is.. haha


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> what do you guys think of bonzi wells?
> 
> i like him. hustles... solid 3 pt shooter.. loves goin downlow... effective on the low block.. plays much bigger than 6 5 210. HOWEVER... back on the blazers he had some poor shot selections... :/
> 
> ...


Chandler looks like hes heading to the hornets for JR smith and PJ brown.

always liked him though, wolves wont be getting him.

bonzi would be awesome IMO, if we could get hold of him somehow and manage to push ricky for a big man. he'll be too expensie though and we dont have much to offer in way of a sign and trade


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

While another teams making splashs getting FAs within a couple weeks and this team hasn't done anything... yet. If it gets past the month of August, then I'm worried.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> While another teams making splashs getting FAs within a couple weeks and this team hasn't done anything... yet. If it gets past the month of August, then I'm worried.


I know it and Mike James is all we have for a rumor right now and I am thinkin to myself, that is very very unlikely anyways. Both Nazr and Joel are gone, PLEASE WOLVES sign Lorenzon Wright before he's gone and there is no one left. Do something, Miles, Magloire, KMart, anything..................


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

At this point we are gonna need to get Jarron Collins or Wright or SOngilia or Evans. All the big name free agents this summer are done. I guess the Wolves decided that they would wait a little while other teams called these guys at midnight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> In other free-agent news, the Wolves have had preliminary talks with agent Mark Bartelstein regarding a few of his clients: shooting guard Eddie House and point guard Jannero Pargo, and big men Darius Songaila, Jake Voskuhl and Aaron Williams. Songaila is a restricted free agent, meaning Chicago can match any offer he receives. The others are unrestricted.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/nba/minnesota_timberwolves/14966783.htm


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

magloire, wright, jones, qrich.. songaila... i want em all. 

gosh.. im getting so panicky for the wolves...


----------

